# Okay, a new how is everyone doing thread? Sept 19



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry I have not been around as much lately, but that is getting better.How is everyone doing?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for asking.Um, at the moment...... you don't wanna know how I am doing. IBS is a real challenge right now cause we have had some MEGA stress this week. (Talking to myself lots) I had to take a Levsin yesterday, just one though. I've been trying to zone out as much as I can. Guess IBS is the one thing I actually had _some_ control over this week. So this isn't a totally negative post.BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

hinot a great IBS week here either. Tuesday I had to fly to California for a couple of days. Loaded up on immodium since I was nervous about getting sick. The night before I was sick with some D so this contributed to the whole nervousness. I'm not sure though if the D was just IBS or something more - I was also really nauseous.I kind of figure though that it was anomoly and overall I'm doing much better. Even if not, the fact that I can mentally chalk it up to an anomoly says something - I'm not thinking its the start of a downward spiral!!glad things are letting up for you a little, eric. we need to do a Portland get together.nancy


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Hi EricI just finished my 100 days ... and do miss going to sleep with a CD playing. I'm absoutely much better than when I began. Maybe 80 % better but definately not "normal." There's definately a physical problem with my digestive system even though I believe I'm much improved. I know there's supposed to continue to be improvement, but I was wondering how long one should wait before playing some of the sides again. I'd like to do that, but don't want to mess with the program if I should wait longer.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, I wish I could make it all better for you, but your really going through some tough times at the moment. Hang in there and do whatever it takes to make yourself feel better and as comfortable as possible. I am thinking for an early christmas present I will them send you the "Towards Inner Peace" cd and when things settle down somewhatt and before the holidays and Winter have you start on that program. You don't have thse right? Also I hope your not looking at taking the antispasmatics as a weekness at all, just take them if you need them, it maybe a good idea just to take them regularly for a while. I hope things improve for you BQ and I am sure they will with time and healing.  Nancy, I had a bad Tuesday also and actually left work and had the chef come in and take over for me so I could leave, I was in quite a bit of pain for the first time in a while and went to the back of the place outside did my HT for 10 minutes and things were improving for me, when he came, but I left anyway as he did not have a problem with it and I just did not want to be around food and heat all night and be uncomfortable.I do know also Tuesday was a bad weather day in our area for IBS. The conditions were right to mess with the body. It also sounds like the nervousness of the trip was working on acting up your IBS.I am glad however your not lookingg at it as a downward spiral. I felt the same way, okay so I had a mild attack, I thought big deal, move on and it wasn't the first time nor will it I belive be the last time, sometimes all the conditions are right or food or weather or something sets it off. But after that I try to dwell on the positive and not the negative and that is really a help. Attitude is a big player.







On the meeting, I am just winding down somethings and am looking at being up there on the first weekend of October. The four and fifth of October, would that work for you? We also need to ask TY and Sherree if that works for them and anyone else. Let me know.LML, congradulations on completing the program, that's what I want to say first, way to go.







When you think about it 80% improvement is a big improvement. I have found some people when they are done are slightly bummed when they are finnished which is natural. even thought they are much improved.On the sleep, see how it goes for a little while while your adjusting, if you still have problems with that in a couple days let me know."definately a physical problem with my digestive system"There really is a problem and its a chronic problem and the HT is a management and coping tool and it helps to balance the chemicals being dysregulated in the first place in the communication between the brain gut axis. So I want to say look at the improvements you made as the glass three quarters full and not the 20 percent of IBS symptoms as the major focus, but your improvement as the major focus, this is important really to build on and stay positive for the future.You have seeen now that this process is gradual form doing it and is still working even though your done. I suggest just giving yourself a couple weeks and see how you do and in your mind put it all on the back burner for the moment, like finnishing a test, your done with the test, now just relax for a bit.It won't make a huge difference to do this as opposed to continued listening right now. Take a little break, let things settle. In a week let us know how its going and we will go from there. This is also good for another reason and that is to trust yourself, what you have learned and what you have done and to face some of this on our own, if that makes sense to you. Later it won't be a problem to relisten or even to move on to "Towards Inner Peace" if you decide to go that route. You will still be able to go back and keep that in the back of your mind for comfort. In the meantime, use some breathing techniques and meditation and HT on your own or techniques that help you to keep the balance and make you stronger in all this.let me know what you think and I am thrilled you feel 80 percent better.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

My son is still doing well. He's even had a cheeseburger with no problems. He hadn't had a piece of cheese since January. He's had two cross-country meets and is improving his running. He's only had a couple of times when the pain has been bad enough for me to notice. He's still plugging away on the Towards Inner Peace CDs.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

EricThanks for your thoughtful analysis. You're right, I do appreciate so much where I am now and how I'm able to control this IBS (I'm C with the added bonus of GERD) to a managable level. It IS important to remember that this is a chronic condition and that I'll probably be living with it from now on, but with this much improvement I believe I can do it. Along with the HT CDs, I'm taking Miralax about once every 3-4 days and managing my diet better. This combination has really performed a miracle for me. The GERD is actually the bigger concern now. And to think a year ago, I was such a mess emotionally and physically with the IBS, and then tried so many things and finally found so much relief with my present regieme. Pretty good, huh! I will try to be patient and see how the sleep goes and let you know. I'll wait a bit and then try the Towards Inner Peace CDs. Linda


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I am doing well, all things considered. Stressed out as usual!! I am thinking I might be ready to start TIP. I have a lot of things going on right now. One of my kids has a cold and is being very IBS-y (he doesn't have IBS but has a heck of a time using the bathroom and his tummy hurts a lot, he's only 4!). I volunteered to do the hardest, most involved job for my older sons Cub Scout den. I thought at first it would be too much for me to handle, but now I really like that it keeps me busy and gives me something to do. I always wanted to be a stay-at-home Mom but didn't realize until just recently how not working tends to, for lack of a better word, "soften" your mind! I needed a challenge and I'm glad I now have two...the scouting stuff and the piano. They both also give me more contact with big people instead of my only conversations all day being with those under the age of 8!I am still trying to get rid of the headaches and the tummy problems. My stomach has really been hurting every time I eat for the past couple of days. Makes me not want to eat at all but I know I have to or I will be in even worse shape, so I do.My parents and my brother were here last week (my Mom for the whole week, my Dad and brother for the weekends on either end of the week, they went to autocross nationals in Kansas for the rest of the week, my brother got 2nd, yea!). It was really nice to see my Dad feeling better than he had been. He had just finished another round of chemo and didn't know how many more he would need for now. He will need it for the rest of his life, though. Such an improvement over the beginning of the year!







I am still playing around with my supplements and I think I have discovered something that might be a huge help - coconut macaroons! I have been eating one after lunch every day and I have to say the D is much improved. I hope it lasts!!!I know you didn't ask for a novel, Eric, I just feel very talk-y today!!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,Gosh its been a while since I checked in last!







On the IBS front Im doing fine still - (have the odd very very occasional attack) but generally all is quiet on the bowel front.As you know I've been diagnosed with M.E./CFS and so I'm in transitional mode right now - removing all the drugs I have taken for the last two years (including the anti-depressants) from my system to get a true gage of where im at. Its a hard slog but I guess it is worth it.The fact that I managed to conquer the IBS is a good ground to start tackling the other health problems - positive attitude is all important - and although it is slow going - the hypnotherapy has given me a good basis to go from....keep your fingers crossed for me







Clair


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well im doing realyl good at the moment. My IBS has not been to bad at all and im very positive about everything right now. This is a completely new thing for me right now because i have been unhappy for a long time, i have shocked myself!I am going to repeat the program again and then maybe (money permitting) get TIP.Wish me good luck as i will be not able to visit for a while.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. Sorry I have not been here more, I am a little busy.







Nice to know from all of you.I am ok. Finally I got my cd player back on my bed to start the tapes again. I guess I need to remind myself all the wonderful things I learned when I was doing the cds on a regular basis. Today I had a small victory when I came home w/ brother and mom and discovered none of us had the keys and I was thinking of using the bathroom.







I waited until father came home (25 mintes later). Woohoo! I have problems with urgency, so that meant a lot. Still dealing with the car stuff, but I think my body is adjusting.Thanks for asking eric. Take care you all.







EDITED TO ADD: I have noticed that my obsession over things is way better. No worries, no worries...







I still take care of my problems and all but do not go crazy over simple things.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Okay, so what was it about Tuesday.....I was sick sick sick too. Terrible ouchy achy sick. And I'm still not feeling to wonderful.But tomorrow is a new week and I've had blood work done and they are doing the ultrasound tomorrow and I'm seeing a brand new gastro doc too. I'm REALLY hoping my hormone levels don't come up high. I'll have that answer monday after.Right now I might be glad to have a shrug of the shoulder and no answer than to find out that I have another ovary problem.Hope everyone is feeling better this week.Kamie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackie, thrilled to hear that. Cheeseburger in paradise came to mind from Jimmy Buffet. I am glad to hear he is back doing kid things, being active and doing well, hopefully the occasional attack will even improve and his ability to cope will improve even if he has an occasional attack. Good news.It sounds like your doing well LML and things will still improve for you, you have found that it is working and helping and it will only continue to do so and you want to build on that as much as possible. Just let us know, but for the moment you can take a breath and just try to relax and stay foucused on the good feeling and thoughts.lauralee, go ahaead and start up Towards Inner Peace, no problem with that now. If your IBS is bugging you review the 100 program.Take things a step at a time, I think the scout work and the piano lessons are very good and just go slow with confidence in yourself and a good attitude. Having challenges is a good thing and pushing yourself can also be a good thing for sure. Letting the mind go soft gives it more time to come up with the what ifs ect.. Whereas doing things builds confidence and helps distract and keeps the mind growing. If you gut hurts and food is bothering you take a look at this diet, it may help just because its easy to digest and it may help to get the gut back on track.Soft and Mechanical Soft Diet http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs35.htm I am glad to hear your dad is doing okay, although that must be very tough on you in and of itself for sure. Wishing the best for him. Laurralee, talk and ask questions all you want to no problemo. let us know of course how your doing soon.Clair, long time. Sorry to here about the M.E./CFS diagnoses. Did a doctor diagnose you with those? How do they do that out of curiosity?Glad the IBS is doing better for you. Are youdone moving and is that out of the way?My fingers are crossed for you and you know if we can help in any way to of course let us know and don't be a stranger. Spliff, I am happy to hear your doing well and that is a good time to keep plugging away and not let up, its easier when your feeling okay to plug away really then when your not. Its also easy to let things slide when yoour feeling okay because your feeling okay and forget, so its important to keep plugging and keeping the okay part going, if that made sense I hope.Again glad to hear it, and give yourself a lot of credit for working on the issues and problems over the last couple years. I am very glad your feeling happier that is good to hear.Zay, keep working on it and your doing the right things. It helps a lot to keep some regimines going for reinforcements and continued benefits. Also as you know some of this is work in progress. Glad your doing well all and all and remember the small victories they are important. Hang in there, don't let the mind armies get ya and glad your busy and doing pretty well.kamie, sorry Tuesday was bad for you too. Mine was bad at first but actually let up relatively quicky and was nowhere as severe as it has been in the past. which is always a good thing.Good luck at the doctors, hope the levels are low and hope you feel better soon. let us know how it goes.


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

HiI haven't been around for a while but I am doing really well. I have finished the tapes and feel really well. Any IBS attacks I have these days seem to be really minor







I go on holiday on Sunday to North Carolina and Florida for 2 weeks which I am really looking forward to, and I'm even really excited about the 9 hour flight. Weird eh!!Take careBelinda x


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Eric, thanks for the diet link. That looks like it could really be helpful! Just a little update on my dad, too...they are giving all treatment a rest for two months and then will re-evaluate. If everything still looks good at that point he will have a 6-8 month break before starting chemo again. The cancer will never go away completely, they will have to do chemo for the rest of his life, but it will be nice for him to have a break away from it for awhile!


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi everyone, I'm going to whine a bit and then I'm goin' to bed.I'm tired and sleepy.Went for the Gastrenterologist visit and that was good. I like the new Doctor he's smart and quick and like my other gastrenterologist he can figure things out real quick.Basically, He thinks my situation is mainly structural. He's thinking the adhesions are either growing back to the outside of the colon or that they were never fully resolved. He's also pretty sure the crink where the colon was attached to the ovary is causing a lot of the spasm problem along with the irritation from the adhesions.He's ordering a upper and lower CAT scan just to make sure there is not something left over from the surgery. He too felt the round mass at the pelvic place that the gynecologist felt.There shouldn't be anything but the colon there.I had surgery that removed that particular ovary and it would be the ovary place they are feeing from what the gynecologist says.The gastroenterologist did give me a little bit of sad news on top of the other stuff he said that confirmed what we already know.No more horses for this missy.So now I'm glad I sold my great horse to a young girl who is just staring out in her horse life.It was the only fair thing to do for him since he lives for the trail.The doctor said that it was good I sold my horse because the adhesion risk is too great for my situation.so I'm sad but not at all surprised and I've pretty much known the score for a while. It's just different when we go from 6 months to a year and we'll see how things go to.....maybe and probably never again.then I had the Ultrasound done and that was a disaster. My bladder will only hold 175 cc before it goes into spasm. They had me fill it with 500cc and then the whole radiology dept was backed up like a bad case of constipation.OF COURSE my bladder spazed out and I got sick and had to be put in a wheel chair and run down the hall to get put on a table so the lady could do what she could as the nurse was putting in a catheter to get all that urine off the spasm.So I've been whiney and weepy tonight and now I'm tired so I'm going to bed and my husband is going to reflexology my feet and thank goddness that always puts me out and helps me sleep better.So, things will be better tomorrow. It was just a rough day.But I do like the new doctor. He is very kind.Kamie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

kamie, hope you feel better soon and it sounds like your dealing with a lot.I am also glad you like the new doctor that is a good thing. Sorry you lost your horse, but it sounds like the horse went to a good person and sounds also like you have a good grip on that, but never the less a tough thing.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks Eric, Hope you're feeling better too.It's one day at a time. What I didn't know yesterday, I'll know for tomorrow and that's better than things were a year ago.Kamie


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Eric







How are you?Things have been going well i guess. Although I am starting to feel anxious and looking forward to receiving Mike's cds as I really feel like i could use them now. They should be here soon. Starting to have problems sleeping again and have gone back to some mild sleeping tablets. I only take them when I really need too as when I can't sleep my anxiety doubles. I feel like I can slip back to where I was at anytime. I am trying to focus on being positive but it is so hard as sometimes i feel like the negative thoughts are pushing thru and it is getting harder to ignore them. I guess I am not sure where to go from here, will Mike's tapes help keep the negative thoughts away? I am taking action in one area which is causing me anxiety - my job, I dislike it so much. I have started to look for work this week.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Eric, thanks for asking - my last two weeks have been horrible, especially IBS-wise. I'm having a good deal of stress due to job issues and am trying everything i can to distract myself from them but my stomach doesn't seem to care about the distractions. I had attacks a couple days in a row last week and this week is only mildly better. I keep trying to tell myself that its just a little set back and that even normal people have bad days...but going from good to bad and back to good is harder than i thought it would be. I took your advice and ordered toward inner peace - i hope it gets here soon as i am on day 85 or so and am noticably worse on days that i have "off" so i don't really want to be "without mike" for very long.







I hope that things are going well for you - -Kac


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hi Eric and everyone,I have been really busy lately myself. I have my colonoscopy tomorrow so tonight is a fun night. I already have a headache from not eating today but just one more day of agony and then I can get back on track again. Hope all is well with you Eric!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi again everyone. I am just back from universoty for the day. Going straight back tomrrow. You will all be pleased to know that i have my internet connection sorted out and shuld be online by monday night!My IBS has been ok if a little bit weird. I'm a bit on the C side right now, but that is much better than the other! I started mikes tapes again on Sunday night and have now beong going for 5 days. I have a day off today. I'm really positive! I haven't heard past the first 5 minutes or so of the sessions, im just out like a light. I'm sleeping much bettern ow too.All in all i'm very happy! Be pleased for me!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, sorry to hear things are slipping some. Work can be a big influence in ouur lifes on stress and anxiety for sure. I hope your succesful with finding something you really like.Hopefully and there is a verry good chance that Mike's tapes will help reduce the anxiety and also help the IBS symptoms. let me know when you get them and start them.Are you using any tecniques at the moment?Be careful with the over the counter sleeping pills, I say a program on the discovery channel recently on sleep and they mentioned that the pills can keepp people from getting deep sleep.Hope things improve for you very soon.Kac, As I mentioned to Linda there our jobs can really effect our IBS. When we have a setback it can be very discouraging especially when things were going well, but things will go well again and the negative thoughts themselves help to generate the symptoms. Hopefullly work will become less stressful and that will help for you. Mkae sure you use some breathing techniques which can relax the gut also. let me know how things are going and here is a diet if your gut is giving you trouble just to be nice to it. http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs35.htm A lot of management is keeping a balance with everything when something is out of balance then usally symptoms follow, and this is a good thing to think about and know. Hopefully you will get your balance back soon. keep us updated and hope you feel better soon.Rita, how did your test go? Hopefully well and let us know how it went and where you at after it.And thanks for asking about me I am doing well.







Belinda, great to hear and I am very happy for you. Enjoy your trip.







Lauralee, I hope all goes well with your dad and he gets a break from the chemo which I know is very rough on a person, so I am sending good thoughts his and your way.Spliff, sounds like your doing okay and please I am for you.







keep us updated and this second time around for you should really help.







Glad you have the internet problem sorted.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Things have gotten worse, if you can believe that. I'm as low as I have ever been. I can't even control the IBS anymore.God this is awful.BQ


----------



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

BQ,Sent an e-mail. Love included.







Kay


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I'm very happy with the results of the HT.Around the 40th day... I stopped using it. I took a trip to San Francisco with my husband and just never felt like doing the HT anymore. I really feel like this is the "mind armies" that Mike was talking about. Anyway, my symptoms came back







I've asked my husband to make me do the tapes and I'm glad I did because after about 5 days of starting up again... I feel much better. I don't know if I mentioned, but I had to quit my job because it was getting bad and the fear of getting fired was making it worse. Even though I'm feeling better, I don't think I will start working again because I'm enjoying spending the day with my sister and her babies!








I think maybe the tapes have worked so well for me because I've only had the really bad IBS symptoms for a few years (about 3) and they resulted out of post trauma. Once I finish the IBS HT, I think I will move on to Mike's anxiety tapes.THANKS MIKE, ERIC, PETER, & Marilyn for suggesting this life changing HT.I think self-help without depending on meds is the best way to go. I don't want to depend on meds, and now I'm glad because I don't have to.Mike, you are a God send. Thanks you!


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Hello to all,Haven't been here for quite a while but have just returned from a weeks holiday, a trip that I thought I would never be able to make, but thanks to the prog'I had a great week away. Had an upset for about 2 weeks a short while ago mainly with D but am going on ok.As an aside, after reading Heathers books I have found that the advise re fibre has helped and is making a difference in the symptoms. I am about to restart on Mikes tapes,I have been naughty and put off starting for no real reason.I must practice what I preach.







Will see you all later in the year no doubt.Kindest regards to you all, and wishing everyone good health.Peter


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

The colonoscopy went very well as far as the prep this time -- it was much easier for me. I used the phosphosoda instead of the go litely (sp.) and it was not bad at all.I have to have a CT scan of the abdomen because he found that the cecum is being pushed up by something -- he doesn't know what yet but there is a bump in the cecum that is coming from outside the colon itself. He said it could be a looped bowel, scar tissue from my C-section but he doesn't know right now. So Monday I call the office and schedule it.I haven't really been worried by all these tests I am having but for some reason this new bump on the cecum is worrying me a bit. I am going to try to stay calm and not worry and I think after I talk to my Dr. again on Monday and let him tell me again what he thinks it is I might feel better. I was pretty out of it when he was talking to me yesterday after the test.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I'm sorry you're going through all of this Rita... I'm sure that the bump is just scar tissue. That is so common. I will keep you in my prayers! I hated getting the colonoscopy, but I thought it was so much better than the barium enima. That procedure hurt badly.I had my first CT scan like a month ago because of the pain I was going through. They thought it was appendicitis (sp?) but it turns out I had a ovarian cyst. But get this, because I was so upset and my colon was spasming so hard, it ruptured the cyst. Can you believe that? That's some powerful spasms. I think the doctors were a little shocked by that. We tell them how bad the spasms hurt but I don't think they quite get it until stuff like this happens...Let us know how everthing turns out.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Kristin,I am so amazed by your story. The colon spasms were so strong to rupture the cyst! Those are some strong spasms. I am glad you are doing better. How is the CT scan. I am scared to death to have it done.I feel so fortunate that you can relate to what I am going through. I am a bit freaked out by all this now. Today I have had major anxiety and tried to stay busy but I can't get the negative thoughts out of my head.I keep thinking that there is something very bad going on there that they haven't discovered yet. My fears have overwhelmed me today! Ever go through this? I might need to talk to someone because this is getting the best of me.I am so afraid that it is going to be lymphoma like my mom had (I guess that is my biggest fear and probably has been most of my life since my mom died many years ago). Amazing how you think you are past something and then it comes creeping back. I know I shouldn't worry before I know for sure what is going on but I can't keep the thoughts out of my head. I don't want to worry those around me or appear overly anxious but I have asked my husband at least 20 times what exactly did the Dr. say since I wasn't coherent enough to remember talking to my Dr. after the colonoscopy on Friday. I have been on the internet searching all and everything that could possibly be pushing on the cecum...appendix, looped bowel, lymph nodes, ovaries, major vessels...Now I am wondering if what is going on behind the cecum is what is causing my RUQ pain and heartburn and difficulty swallowing at times as well.I can't wait to Monday afternoon when I can talk to my Dr. I think I am going to call my gyno Dr. also to talk to him also.I am sorry to ramble on.... thanks for listening.. and understanding...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bq, sorry to hear your not doing well. I looked for your number in my files but could not find it, if you would send it to me I will give you a call or if you want you can call me either way. I hope your feeling somewhat better since you posted this and sorry I did not get to it sooner. let me know a good time to call you. I work the restaurant tonight and tomorrow night though so you know. But I will call you. You have had so much to deal with lately and I just hope things improve for you very soon.Kes, you should post to the forum more often and I am glad you and BQ are in touch via emil, especially since you both share some common experiences.







I am glad you help each other out.







KristinChrist, glad to hear your doing well and back on the program, stick to the schedule and things will improve even more for you. Glad your okay and keep us updated, don't be a stranger.







JB, glad you went on a trip and are doing much better, I am also glad Heathers book has helped and fiber can be benefical for some people especially if they can get past their body adjusting to it in the begining, so I am glad its helping you.







I am glad your doing the program again and let us know how that goes as well and at some poit you may want to think about towards inner peace, there are some reasons for moving on past the IBS audio program after you finnish, just so you know. Glad your doing well also an stay in touch of course.







Rita, glad the test went well and I hope they can figure out what the problem is an a remedy for it.I think this is a very good approach so you don't go nuts worrying."I haven't really been worried by all these tests I am having but for some reason this new bump on the cecum is worrying me a bit. I am going to try to stay calm and not worry and I think after I talk to my Dr. again on Monday and let him tell me again what he thinks it is I might feel better."I hope things get better soon and they can figure this out and help you. keep us posted. and let us know what the doctor said today.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Eric,A good's night sleep did me good last night. I talked to my Dr. about everything and he was very optimistic and just wants to do the CT scan to be totally sure nothing else major is going on. He thinks it is probably scar tissue or a looped bowel. He tried to reassure me that if it was anything major it would have shown up by now with all the tests we have been doing. He also tried to reassure my anxiety and concerns about ovarian cancer. I was at the websites yesterday and many of my symptoms could point to ovarian cancer. I made an appointment with my gynecologist for this Thursday a.m. to get his opinion about all of this. Last year I asked for the CA125 test and my gynecologist didn't think it was necessary.I also talked to my gastro about my mom's lymphoma and he said that he wasn't aware of it and now that he is he wants to run some more tests a small intestine series because the bump could be lymph nodes behind cecum as well.So I won't know more until the CT scan and other tests but I do feel confident this Dr. will go the distance to find out what exactly is going on and not rest until he does.In the meantime I am doing a lot of self talk controlling the negative thoughts and anxiety. I made an appointment to see a psychologist I know for this Thursday also. I am not sure I am going to see him or not. Not really sure there is much he could to help me right now. Thanks again....


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rita, I am gllad things are betterr after sleeping. Sleep is so important. It sounds like you have a good doctor and that is hugely important and its good he is going the distance and good you have an appointemt with the gyn.. Good also to cover all the basis. Careful reading the websites the information on the web is vast and not always accuratee for sure and reading some of it is a double edge sword as it can be helpful or just plane scare a person.All the best Rita and good luck with the futrue tests. Seeing a therapist may help, for a variety of reasons. If I were you on this one I would go a couple times and then make the decission on it as to how helpful it would be really. You maybe surprized or not, but will at least know.Hang in there and its good your getting some answers at least and the doctors are willing to work with you.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

EricI am trying to use breathing techniques at the moment to help deal with the anxiety and stress and sleeping problems. I found that it is so hard not to focus on my heart beating so fast and the feeling of anxiety that i get stressed even more. The over the counter sleeping tablets have not helped at all, they make feel very groggy the next day and didn't really assist with helping me sleep, so i have stopped using them. I just need sleep and the less sleep i get the more stressed and anxious i am. Thinking of joining a gym as that has helped in the past but i can't do that for another few months as i don't have the money at the moment. I am finding it harder to cope, i constantly feel sick and am trying so hard to control this so I don't start having panic attacks again. It's 4.00am here so i will try and get some sleep before i have to get up for work.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi everyone. Just to let you all know that even though i had a very stressfull Sunday where i was not well IBS wise at all, i still managed to get through it and am as happy as ever!I wonder what has bought on my sudden joy!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, sorry your having a tough time, the sleep aspect is majorally important to the body and I like you have had it just spiral, so I understand.One thing on the sleep and listening to you heart, you might try one of those music things or your tape player by your bed with ocean sounds as the brain will focus more on the noise and it can help relax you distract you and the rthym sometimes can help you sleep, just fyi, there are all kinds of sounds, although the ocean is a good one.The breathing techniques are good and cna help a lot, but you have to do it everyday and it can take a couple weeks to really kick in.Joining a gym can only be good, but take a look at Tom's post on the progressive muscle relaxtion, you might want to try that for a bit also, an just strecthing excersises are good, especialy before the gym and that can help calm the body and hopefully the brain at the same time.I am sorry your having a rough time though. It will get better for you and I know its tough but when your back on track getting some sleep and feeling and thinking better it gets better even though its always seem to be a struggle.Not sure if this makes sense but try not to work to hard at it, let life flow and a lot can go right by you with not to much concern, your are working on it and its a process and the fact you are its a very good thing, excepting it and then doing what you can for yourself. I know for me personally I am guilty of being to hard on myself and worring over things I don't need to or things I cannot change as well as over every little thing in between. Let us know how your keeping Linda and I hope you did get some deep sleep, just that can help thinngs look up.







Spliff, sorry you had a bad Sunday of last, but hopefully better now and a surprizingly cheery attitude.







New boy toy, by any chance? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Gosh Eric you can read me like a book huh?Actually, there is a new guy on the horizon! BUT i have surprisingly cheery for some time now. I really am wondering what has bought on this sudden burst on joy to my life. I am beginning to wonder that maybe this is a form of depression manifesting itself as extreme happiness







BUT whilst i am happy i may as well enjoy it!I haven't been this happy and well for a long time so i am making the most of it. We are starting a jazz band at university this year. We hope to have it rehersing within a couple of weeks.Will you be in chat tonight Eric? I haven't spoken to you in a while.


----------



## EDDINGS (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey Eric, It's been awhile since I've been on the BB. I actually popped on to see how everyone was doing and came across this post of you wondering the same thing. I think it's been over a month since I've had time to sit down for more that 10 minutes at a time, probably the fact that my kids are all back in school and I dove right into the sports, kids homework, and girl scout thing. I actually have time today because my 6yr old is home with the stomach flu (my poor baby)







. Anyway, just wanted to say that I'm doing awesome. I have'nt said no to anyone so far with them wanting me to particpate in anything. I still have an occasional problem, but for me, just wanting to be a part of life far outweighs the possibility of an accident (and I've had a few). I still carry my immodium but I'm greatful that that's all I need for now. I still pop my Hypnotherapists tapes in now and then but it's more of a comfort thing and I love the way that I fall into a really deep sleep.Take care!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, I thought as much. LOL If your doing well justy enjoy it, don't sabbotage yourself.







I know I am slightly manic, higher up swings and lower lows really, but thats me. I wonder sometimes how to just keep that up all the time or what is going on chemically in my body to feel so well and how to bottle it.







Glad your doing well and keep it up!!!!!!I was with the new girlfriend last night sorry I missed the chat, but that is going really well and makes me happy.







Nani, I am happy you posted and very happy your doing so well.







pretty awesome and you go girl comes to mind.Glad your sleeping better also that's a big help. Stay in touch for sure and again, glad to see things are good. if you can think about posting to the HT/CBT success thread, I believe that it helps others from experience, thanks. Keep the HT going as it will only help you.







I hope your six year old feels better very soon.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I saw my gynecologist today I had the blood drawn for the CA 125 test today. He says it is not my gallbladder based on his exam. I get the results tomorrow. I have my CT scan at noon tomorrow. Still debating the iodine issue with the contrast. My Dr. is out of town until Monday. I probably won't have the iodine. Scared about all this but trying to keep perspective.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Eric! I kissed the guy tonight! Woo HOo! Taking it nice and slow this time. Not rushing into anything. He is so lovely. I haven't told him about my IBS. Im going to leave it a while before i go into it.I didn't think he like me because i made a huge tit of myself. But he just proved to me tonight he is still interested.Woo Hoo!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rita, hang in there and keep us updated. Its sounds good with the gallbladder so that is a plus. Its so hard not to be patient and worry, but its best and all a person can do while waiting and being tested. I wish the best for you of course and good luck with the test tomorrow.







Sending good thoughts your way.Spliff, ah yes the biology of love. LOL I am glad you met someone you like and hope it goes well for you. Go slow, but enjoy. Its nice to be wanted yes and all the best with this new friend. good luck to you.


----------



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

Message for EricHaven't been here for a while. Boy, the format has really changed.A few weeks ago, you suggested that I contact you privately about finding a hypnotherapist. You gave me your phone number, but there's been a wedding in the family (my son) and the place has been crawling with grandkids. Can't find anything. Could you call me, or write me off-list?Regardsbwburt###hevanet.com


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi Eric, thanks for your advice. I had a look at tom's progressive muscle relaxtion post and tried it last night. With a bit of practice hopefully this will help me a lot. Things are still the same for me, although i have a job interview this afternoon, so fingers crossed I will be out of my awful job soon.My Dad is going into hospital tomorrow for some tests on his stomach. He has been having problems and been passing blood. His Dr. is 90% sure it is the medication that he has been on since his heart attack a few months ago. so fingers crossed that is all it is.Glad things are going well with you and your new girlfriend.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Hi Eric,I'm going to try this forum to see if I can deal better with my GAD. I'm frankly feeling a bit overwhelmed right now. My mom is doing pretty poorly. Fell twice last week in her home (she'll be 90 next month). I think my parents should come down here to live, but they won't leave their home, so I worry about them. (They live out of state and have no other relatives, but me.) Mom hasn't eaten since last December, so I don't think she has long to live. One of my step-granddaughter's lives with us (my fiance and I) and another one is planning to move in here by November, but I won't have room for either of them if my parents move in. My fiance hurt his back and had to quit his job because he can't stand up for long periods any more. The economy has hurt my consulting business to the point where I've been living on my credit cards to pay my mortgage and buy groceries. It looks like I may get some consulting work and also teach a university level course, but this will all happen in November/December, right as either my parents or my step-granddaughter moves in. I don't see how I can cope with all the stress associated with these events.Thanks,Gail


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi allStill alive.It looks that my IBS is not bothering me so much these days. I'm fine on that. I hope it will stay like this or better for the future. It looks that HT CD did a great job.I'm rather doing, this time, some researches and trying to find a way to lessen my Tinnitus. I find a lot of peoples having that condition and in distress.--- have a good day


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hi Bernard,My friend who has Tinnitus is doing a bit better himself. We saw him last weekend and he said that the dizzy medicine and a diruetic seem to help him but his Dr. won't let him stay on the diruetics. He really has to watch the salt to avoid the fluids from building up in his body and his ears.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sorry I missed some of these posts.BW, sorry I missed this and congradulations on your sos wedding I hope he is very happy.If you email me your number I will give you a call no problem.falcon###webpotential.comIf I don't here from youu I will write you, just easier for me to call and be good to chat with you for a minute or two anyway.Linda, hopefully the progressive muscle relaxation does help you and give it a good two weeks to really kick in.I hope the interview went well for you. Finger's crossed for you either way.Hope your dad is okay also and they were able to help him.







Thanks for the kind words, yes things are going very well with her and I am pretty happy we have good chemistry and that I meet her. thanks and let me know how your doing, I have more time now and have been a little busy and not posting to much as of late.Hope your okay.Gail, I am glad you posted here.







It certainly sounds like you have your hands full and I am sorry to hear about your Mom. Hope she is okay.You really do have a lot on your plate and if there is anything we can help with let us know. I am glad you posted here and it may take some time to get use to the forum and meet people here, but it can be a big help. Sorry things are rough for you.Are there things your doing to manage the anxiety, you did mention you were taking meds. Do you do relaxation techniques by any chance? I know you said on the other thread you have been dealing with anxiety for fifty years and I can sympathize with that as I have been for all my life as well. For me I sometimes have to go slow and take it one day at a time, but Gail and whatever we can help with we will.







Bernard, glad to hear your doing okay IBS wise and that your still around.







Hope you can find some relief on the Tinnitus. good to see you.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi EricWonderful to hear it is all going well for you. Good news about my father, nothing too serious which medication can help.I didn't think the interview went well on Monday however i got a call today and they offered my the job. I am letting them know my answer tomorrow. After a lot of thought I have decided to decline the offer, even though it is more money. I think it will be like going from a bad work situation to another. So trying to make the best of my job and not focusing on the negative aspects all the time. Mike's tapes have arrived I am collecting them on the weekend from a friends house as i had them delivered there. Looking forward to starting them.I am feeling a little better, although sleep and anxiety are still a problem but trying to keep busy so i keep my mind of things.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Hi Eric,I was thinking of listening to Mike's tapes again. I never made it through all the tapes. I know they are primarily for IBS (which I have under control now), but it seems to me they would work for anxiety, too.Any other suggestions? Thanks,Gail


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Hello, Eric and everyone! I haven't been here the last few weeks due to school starting back up (my university starts in late September), teaching a new class this term, preparing for candidacy exams (I'm a PhD student), etc. We are still settling into our new house, too, and we also took in a sweet little dog that showed up at our house on Sept 13th. Since that was Friday the 13th, we have named him Lucky.







Our 7 year old cat was pretty freaked by the dog at first, but we have been taking things very slowly and she is adjusting pretty well, all things considered. So, things here have definitely been stressful, but my IBS has been under pretty good control. I am halfway through Mike's tapes and am still amazed by the improvement in my C, hemmies, and fissures; for the most part, I am going regularly every day, without pain. Woo-hoo!I have even been able to reduce the number of stool softeners and fiber supplements I take.I do think I might have re-aggravated a fissure and/or hemmie on Tuesday, as I had some bright red blood and mild pain when using the bathroom. Yesterday, the pain was a bit worse when using the bathroom, and I could feel a hemmie. So, I am probably having a minor set-back. I am not very concerned, though, because the pain is minimal, and this has happened before (since I started the tapes) and resolved itself pretty quickly. My allergies have not bothered me AT ALL this fall, which is amazing--I always get sick around Labor Day when the weather changes, but here I am a month later and haven't even had a case of the sniffles. I believe that the tapes are helping me with this, even. I have always been a person who gets sick easily; my therapist thinks stress really weakens my immune system. My hunch is that since the tapes seem to be helping with stress management, they are indirectly helping with my allergies, too. That's been a nice unexpected side effect. Even my husband--who was pretty skeptical when I started doing the tapes--is amazed. He says I seem much calmer and that I don't "sweat the small stuff" as much anymore. And he can't believe how easy it is for me to go to the bathroom! He also says I sleep better at night (not as restless), and I have definitely noticed that I feel more well rested when I get up in the morning. I listen to the tapes when I go to bed at night, and it's a nice routine. So, that's what is up with me. Sorry I don't get here more often--between being busy with school and my computer issues (my firewall at home goes nuts when I try to access this site, so I don't even try to check in fromm there anymore--I'm at school now), it's hard to get here more frequently. But I really appreciate being able to come here,see how everyone is doing, and tell you all what is going on with me.I am going to check out Zay's hypno and childbirth thread now. I am currently trying to get pregnant (just started this month), so I'm curious about this!







Webbie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ive had a good friend on mine die. I'm in a state of shock. He died of meningitis. The funeral is tomorrow.I'll let you know.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, happy to hear that news about your dad.







I agree it is not always a good thing to go from one bad job to another situation, even if it is more money, as it won't help health and happiness.let us know how it goes with the program and glad you have them now and can start, they should help the sleep right off. let me know Linda and again happy to hear about your dad.Keep us updated. Gail, I think that restarting the tapes is a really good thing for you to do at this time. Especially since you didn't make it through the last time. They can certainly have an impact on the anxiety and the more you do HT the greater the impact it will have, so go for it and let us know how it goes and how you feel as you progress and it will only help the IBS also in the meantime regardless really where your at with the IBS, it may help for the future as well for you.There are many ways to help you manage anxiety of course, but this may be a good thing to try and start with also and give it a couple weeks of doing it, II believe also its important to give yourself "you time' to relax and either sort through issues or give the mind a rest from issues.Do you have trouble relaxing by any chance?I have a lot of information on all this for sure and resources.Try these ten relaxation techniques. Even though its for gi problems it will help anxiety and stressors both physical and mental. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm A big part of these things though is doing them for a while on a constant basis for them to really work.I have a lot Gail and I will just post somethings for you to read and try if you want.







Webbie, good to see you and congradulations on the new house and on the new dog.







I love to see them find good homes.







No worries about posting all the time and it sounds like you are doing really well and am glad to hear that and that things are progressing well with you.I am not surprized they help you also with the allergies as well as the IBS, it can help that for a bunch of reasons, including helping to boost the immune system. Glad that is an added side effect for you. All in all things sound well and I for one am very happy to hear that and keep us posted and updated and if you need anything let us know.







Spliff again really sorry to hear this and I posted something on the thread to you in regards to your loss.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

I am new but I want to vent so here it goes. My last few months have sucked. I am missing an occasional class at college. I had to quit my other job because I had to keep leaving the register to go to the bathroom. I have a good job now. I just hope that I can get my body to listen to me. I have been doing yoga and it is wonderful because it is relaxing however it has done nothing in terms of pain. Oh well. I am also planning a wedding and enjoying it but it is probably adding to my stress level.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Eric, Thanks, I'm going to try the tapes again and I have decided to go to a CBT therapist who specializes in people with GAD. I couldn't even do the Relaxation Exercise on the link. I'm so wound up that I'm unable to sit still. Even my walks aren't helping, I'm too wound up to even complete my walks. I get so anxious that I turn around and head back home before I've finished. This has never happened before, so I'm definitely in bad shape.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JJKBRUCE, welcome to the forum.







Yoga should really help but it may take a while to see the positive effects.Some meds like antidepressants can help with blocking painn signals to the brain and hypnotherapy has also shown effective for reducing IBS pain. Sometimes it is a combinationn of things for some people.let us know what we can help with.Gail, sorry things are that rough at the moment, I think the CBT and redoing Mike tapes will really help you a lot.I undrstand also when your wound up it makes it hard to relax and this is in part why the processes can take some time and practice and time even for them to work. I also find for myself personally that my body can be wired and my mind relaxed or my mind wired and my body relaxed, or both relaxed or both wired and that is part of recognizing what is doing what and then working on calming the systems down and trying to get the balance of both the mmind and body relaxed. Sometimes the excersise route is good, especially things like yoga which can help relax both the mind and body conciously or in a meditative state. HT does this, but a different way then just relaxtion techniques.Distraction from the day to day worries can also be helpful as the way the brain works it can be focused on something and away from focusing on worry. Hobbies even can be helpful in this regard, for me this is in part when I play guitar for example, I am thinking of the music and focusing just on that and not anxiety or worry for example, the more idle the mind the easier for anxiety to take center stage really.Walks are good, but like I was saying they may still keep your brain thinking and something that uses both the mind and the body focused can help. Just fyi and something to think about.I am sorry to hear your in bad shape, but this all takes sometime and patients, which get better as you progress and your heading in the right directions right now to get more control for yourself over the anxiety, very important. So seeing the CBT therapists is a good thing and redoing the tapes is a good thing for sure. I would add to this some for you (although I am sure you have but they have new research all the time) and say its good to learn somethings about the fight or flight responce and on anxiety and related material as there can be clues for an individual to learn that will help in regards to how the body responds to either chronic anxiety or stress or day to day issues. What does what, how it effects the system and what causes what to counter some of the reactions.







The first step though and is just being able to relax and not worry in the first place. This is tough at first for sure for some/most people. Its does not happen right away and is part of the learning and management process I believe.







keep us updated and I think you should get kudos and a pat on the back for the direction your heading right now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Eric.... I posted a public apology to you and one other member on the CBT/Hypno Forum. This is Evie ... "Artspirit".... I thought I would post here and then wait to see if my presence was welcome. I am doing better these days. Am medicating for the Borderline Personality Disorder (Dyslimbia) and.... (can you believe it?) ...... undergoing one-on-one hypnotherapy sessions with my therapist, Pat. They are wrought with emotions, pain, sobbing and all sorts of issues from my abused childhood.... but I am no longer afraid of hypnotherapy.... and am making progress.I still have the IBS.... it is independent of the BPD....... and a bit more in control since I revisited some meds. I've missed work, lost 15 pounds, and only now have been able to get any significant sleep after a month of battling this disorder.... but I am back on track now and wanting to reconnect here if I am welcome.Evie


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Eric... I see that you have added something to your signature here. Thank you.... thank you so very much !


----------

